# 2.6.9-rc2-nitro3 "May the source be with you"

## seppe

Here is a new nitro-sources!

This one is NOT based on mm, but on the previous nitro-release 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 (which was NOT based on mm). It seems to work very nicely, I run it some time now and I haven't experienced any weird behaviour. Oh, and I run it with preemption enabled, which wasn't possible for many people with 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 and vesafb-tng works without problems here on my ATI card, fbsplash does not (but it could be that my setup is wrong or something)

Applied patches (applies on 2.6.9-rc2)

```

2.6.9-rc2-nitro3 "May the source be with you"

*********************************************

This release takes 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 as base and upgrades it

# Start of 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 base

from_2.6.9-rc2_to_staircase8.3 | A complete scheduler policy rewrite

schedrange.diff | Infrastructure for more policies

schedbatch2.4.diff | Batch scheduling

schediso2.6.diff | Isochronous scheduling

mapped_watermark4.diff | Lighter caching, very unlikely to swap

1g_lowmem2_i386.diff | Allows 1G ram without enabling highmem 

defaultcfq.diff | Enables the CFQ (completely fair queueing) I/O scheduler by default 

cfq_iosched_v2.patch | Completely Fair Queueing v2

cfq_v2_20040909.patch | CFQ update 

akpm-latency-fix1.patch | Minor latency improvement hack 

9000-SuSE-117-writeback-lat.patch | Writeback latency fix 

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch | cdrecord fix

supermount-ng205.diff | automaticly mount removable media

invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch | add seperate list for searching in the inode lists

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch | Convert tree_lock to an rwlock, improves performance at Oracle

reiser4-for-2.6.9-rc2-nitroX | The Reiser4 filesystem

ipw2100-0.54 | Intel Pro Wireless 2100 drivers

acpi-dsdt-initrd-patch-v0.6-2.6.9.patch | Custom acpi dsdt

via-v4l-1.4a-drm.patch | VIA Video4Linux 

cpu-vendor-select.diff | select more than 1 CPU vendor

lirc-2.6.5-mm1-20040406 | Linux InfraRed Control support

menuconfig-NAME-v2.1-dev5.patch | Show kernel name in menuconfig

squashfs2.0-patch | SquashFS v2.0, a squashed read-only filesystem for Linux

gcloop-2.6-20040527.patch | Gentoo Compressed loopback support for 2.6 

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch | Linux Userland FileSystem (mount ftp connections, etc ..) 

omnibook-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff | omnibook support 

config-nr-tty-devices.diff | config /dev/tty* count for a cleaner /dev 

cdfs-2.6.3a.diff | exports all tracks and boot images on a CD as normal files 

acx100-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff | ACX WLAN drivers 

acerhk.patch | Acer HotKeys support

iteraid_1.44.diff | Giga Raid 

configurable-hid-mouse-polling-2.6.9-rc1.patch | usb 500hz mouse hack

packet-2.6.8-2.patch | packet writing support for CD/DVD RW's

journal_clean_checkpoint_list-latency-fix.patch | minor latency improvement hack

pty_write-latency-fix.patch | minor latency improvement hack

igxb-speedup.patch | speed up interrupt routine call

kallsyms-data-size-reduction--lookup-speedup.patch | speedup kallsyms

get_user_pages-latency-fix.patch | minor latency improvement hack

config_hz.diff | Set the internal clock frequency 

back_journal_clean_checkpoint_list-latency-fix.patch | Minor latency improvement patch

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9-rc1.patch | Gensplash, a bootsplash replacement for Gentoo

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r3-2.6.9-rc2.patch | a new and more functional version of the vesafb Linux driver

vesafb_change_config.diff | change default fb

change_reiser4_config.diff | Do not allow 4k stacks with Reiser4

orinoco-0.13e-SN-5 | Orinocco drivers with support for scanning and monitor mode

preempt-smp.patch 

preempt-cleanup.patch

preempt-cleanup-fix.patch

add-lock_need_resched.patch

sched-add-cond_resched_softirq.patch

sched-fix-latency-in-random-driver.patch

sched-ext3-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-ext3.patch

sched-vfs-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-invalidate_inodes.patch

sched-vfs-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-prune_dcache-and-select_parent.patch

sched-net-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-netstat.patch

sched-net-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-__release_sock.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-copy_page_range.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-unmap_vmas.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-get_user_pages.patch

fix-keventd-execution-dependency.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-mttrc.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-vgaconc.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-for-preempt-kernels.patch

reiser4-cond_resched-build-fix.patch | reiser4 tweak

kernel-events-rml-2.6.9-rc1-1.patch  | A simple sysfs change notifier over netlink  

# End of 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 base

from_staircase8.3_to_staircase8.4 | Big Staircase update

s8.4_fixhotplug.diff | staircase fixes/updates

s8.4-expiration_notick.diff | staircase fixes/updates

s8.6_test1.diff | staircase fixes/updates

s8.6test1_test2.diff | staircase fixes/updates

s8.6test2_test3.diff | staircase fixes/updates

s8.6test3_test4.diff | staircase fixes/updates

configure_IDE_probe_delays.diff | Configure IDE probe delays

journal_clean_checkpoint_list-latency-fix.patch | Minor latency improvement hack

sk98lin_v7.07_2.6.9-rc1-mm4.patch | SysKonnect SK-98xx device driver

cool-spinlocks-i386.diff | smaller kernel image + better cache usage

upgrade-iteraid_1.44-to-iteraid_1.45 | Giga Raid update to 1.45

bk-alsa.patch | Latest ALSA snapshot

cflags-selection.patch | compile the kernel with other CFLAGS

break-latency-in-invalidate_list.patch | Minor latency improvement hack

upgrade_nitro3_to_staircase8.8 | Upgrade to the latest Staircase scheduler

tune-vmalloc-size.patch | adds vmallow boot parameter for devices that use a lot of ioremap space

```

Download

Ebuild

Patch file

More info

IRC: irc.freenode.net #nitro-sources

WWW: http://sepi.be/nitro.php

RSS Feed: http://sepi.be/nitro-rss.php

Suggestions are always welcome!

Have fun with it, I know I did  :Wink: 

EDIT

Software Suspend 2 addon!

I made a patch so you can add swsusp2 to this kernel, I haven't tested it really good but it compiles without problems when I select Software Suspend 2 + Swap Writer + LZF Image Compression.

Download it at http://sepi.be/nitro/2.6.9-rc2-nitro3/softwaresuspend2.0.0.108-for-2.6.9-rc2-nitro3.patch

Let me know if it works  :Smile: 

----------

## ryszardzonk

GREAT Job   :Very Happy: 

Is it possible however than Software Suspend 2 would be included as well:?: I think that if I would want to patch it myself I would get some rejects as Your patch contains plenty of extra patches  :Wink: 

Link to the newest patch

http://download.berlios.de/softwaresuspend/software-suspend-2.0.0.108-for-2.6.9-rc2.tar.bz2

----------

## Cagnulein

if you obtain:

```
fs/jbd/checkpoint.c: In function `__journal_clean_checkpoint_list':

fs/jbd/checkpoint.c:507: error: label `out' used but not defined

make[2]: *** [fs/jbd/checkpoint.o] Error 1

```

edit the fs/jbd/checkpoint.c

and change the 2 "goto out" with "goto out_unlock"

recompile it  :Razz: 

----------

## seppe

Thanks for that swsusp2 patch! I wanted to add swsusp2, but I didn't succeed with the patch for 2.6.9-rc1

----------

## GentooBox

i think its time to update my nitro kernel  :Smile: 

----------

## lxnay

hey seppe, you always insert a bugged squashfs version, can you insert squashfs2.0r2 patch insead of that one?

----------

## seppe

ok, a softwaresuspend2 patch for this kernel is coming  :Smile: 

I'm diffing now, but I haven't tested it so far ..

EDIT: ok, it looks like they forgot some includes, so I added that and it looks like it could compile it .. patch file is coming (but I still haven't tested swsusp2 itself)

----------

## seppe

Software Suspend 2 addon!

I made a patch so you can add swsusp2 to this kernel, I haven't tested it really good but it compiles without problems when I select Software Suspend 2 + Swap Writer + LZF Image Compression.

Download it at http://sepi.be/nitro/2.6.9-rc2-nitro3/softwaresuspend2.0.0.108-for-2.6.9-rc2-nitro3.patch

Let me know if it works  :Wink: 

----------

## MetatronX99

fs/jbd/checkpoint.c: In function `__journal_clean_checkpoint_list':

fs/jbd/checkpoint.c:507: error: label `out' used but not defined

make[2]: *** [fs/jbd/checkpoint.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [fs/jbd] Error 2

make: *** [fs] Error 2

I get this, and attempt to edit checkpoint.c.... but theres 4 instances of get out, but I don't know what to change, can someone post a fixed file for me?

EDIT:

nevermind. I fixed it.

----------

## WaVeX

nvidia modules won't load with this kernel. 

I get /lib/modules/2.6.9-rc2-nitro3/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol __VMALLOC_RESERVE

----------

## WaVeX

 *MetatronX99 wrote:*   

> fs/jbd/checkpoint.c: In function `__journal_clean_checkpoint_list':
> 
> fs/jbd/checkpoint.c:507: error: label `out' used but not defined
> 
> make[2]: *** [fs/jbd/checkpoint.o] Error 1
> ...

 

For those who don't know. I changed the one that is 

```

if (need_resched())

          goto out;

```

to

```

if (need_resched())

          goto out_unlock;

```

And it seemed to compile fine for me.

----------

## MetatronX99

 *WaVeX wrote:*   

> nvidia modules won't load with this kernel. 
> 
> I get /lib/modules/2.6.9-rc2-nitro3/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol __VMALLOC_RESERVE

 

I get that to.

*goes back to gentoo-dev-sources until then*

----------

## Rainmaker

is that 6111 or the 6111-r1 overlay?

----------

## MetatronX99

neither work.

----------

## WaVeX

Whats the fix for it. Because I can't get X to work because module won't load.

----------

## blue.sca

suspend does not work

```
arch/ppc/mm/init.c:35.34: linux/suspend-common.h: No such file or directory
```

patched software-suspend against nitro-sources, is this correct? it patched cleanly...

----------

## vrln

Sorry, but this one doesn't work either  :Sad:  I've tried 3 nitros so far with no luck. The last one got hung up @ badness while atomic. This one first boots perfectly (and it boots fast!) but first nvidia drivers wouldn't work, and then the kernel hard locked while compiling. Got an error message with SMP PREEMPT oops. I'm running ck-sources so it's one of the added patches that's causing it. Anyway, I'll try the next release  :Smile: Last edited by vrln on Sun Sep 26, 2004 5:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## seppe

Sorry, I didn't test nvidia because I have an ATI which seems to work without problems

----------

## codergeek42

yay! Another nitro!

Download/compiling now. I'll let you know how it goes.

----------

## Robin79

Me love you seppe  :Smile:  Too bad im not at home will give it a try tomorrow when i get home and i really hope the source will be with me  :Smile: 

----------

## codergeek42

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> if you obtain:
> 
> ```
> fs/jbd/checkpoint.c: In function `__journal_clean_checkpoint_list':
> 
> ...

 I get that too, and what you posted seems to fix it. Seppe, perhaps you could this add fix as part of the -nitro3 patches and re-do the ebuild?

----------

## vrln

A question for the pentium4 people that are running this without problems: Are you running a preemptible smp kernel?

----------

## thubble

For all the people having problems with the nVidia drivers, check here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=226517

And as for vrln's question - I believe there is an SMP problem with the voluntary-preempt stuff, possibly with the preempt-smp patch. I was getting errors with 2.6.9-rc2-nitro2 even with preempt disabled. It could've been with staircase though, I'll try nitro3 in a while.

----------

## Deranger

Yay! New Nitro, the best patchset on earth! I'm gonna compile it later tonight and see what happens  :Wink: 

----------

## MetatronX99

http://home.comcast.net/~shaggy06/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3.tar.bz2

Works with the new 2.6.9-rc2-nitro3.

----------

## codergeek42

 *MetatronX99 wrote:*   

> http://home.comcast.net/~shaggy06/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3.tar.bz2
> 
> Works with the new 2.6.9-rc2-nitro3.

 Yup. That seems to fix it. Thanx, MetatronX99.

----------

## MetatronX99

no problem.

first ebuild hack  :Very Happy: 

----------

## seppe

damn, softwaresuspend 2 doesn't seem to work perfectly here ..

I can suspend, but not resume  :Rolling Eyes: 

It hangs on "Checking for image..."

Anyone have a clue? Is it bad patched or what? Anyone else have swsusp2 running?

Greetz  :Smile: 

----------

## blue.sca

man, i dont even get it to compile ;)

----------

## MetatronX99

my system just went into a random reboot,

an ACPI issue?

disabling ACPI as of now

----------

## r00tzz

Working here, ha the same problem as the others with jbd and nvidia, but thanks to you MetatronX99 and WaVeX, it's working here...

Did anyone get fbsplash to work?

----------

## codergeek42

Hmm...starting going really slow for some reaosn. Then random lock-up issues. Going back to 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 for now...

----------

## GrayFox

I was very happy with one of the previous nitro paches. However I fixed the compile and nvidia error. Now I think I get random hardlocks(not sure about this maybe it's something else). What I'd like to know is, if I disable acpi in the bios or kernel X doesn't work anymore(when it tries to start the X server the system hardlocks) do I have to enable apm instead then?

----------

## gmichels

working fine here, with swsusp2

----------

## gestah

I'm a n00b and I'm using 2.8.1-nitro6 can I upgrade to this nitro2.6.9-rc2-nitro3??

or is it a standalone kernel, so just download and compile?

another little question... what's the advantage of changing  into a new kernel? is there so much difference?

I started with 2.4 gone on 2.6.7 -> 2.6.8 and latest 2.6.8.1-nitro6...but I really don't see much changes...could someone have the patiance to explain me a bit how the things work??

thank you!!!

----------

## desertstalker

I compiles the new nitro and the vesfb-tng patch doesn't seem to work.  The display freezes with the garbled remains of the startup messages at the point that it normally cahnges to framebuffer mode.

The boot proceeds as if I wait a min or so I can reboot by hitting Ctrl Alt Del.

Any ideas?

I will try with vesafb.  Can anyone tell me how to set a 1400x1050-32@60 with the vesa mode numbers.  The tables in the docs don't go up to that res.

Thanks

----------

## RealityMage

I'm using the r3 version of the Nvidia-kernel - but still am having a problem. If I leave it idle after a while, it'll go blackscreen on me, and not recover. As in, it gives no response to mouse movements or keyboard events. All X-based applications also don't work. I know, because XMMS-alarm does not go off.

I can still ssh into the system, which suggests that X-Org locks up, not the kernel. Any ideas?

By the way, I'm using nitro3 if you're wondering. I've had this problem with nitro1 too.

----------

## Cagnulein

[quote="WaVeX"] *MetatronX99 wrote:*   

> fs/jbd/checkpoint.c: In function `__journal_clean_checkpoint_list':
> 
> fs/jbd/checkpoint.c:507: error: label `out' used but not defined
> 
> make[2]: *** [fs/jbd/checkpoint.o] Error 1
> ...

 

look up  :Razz: 

----------

## petrjanda

I installed 2.6.9-rc2-mm3 today and nvidia doesn't work anymore. After modprobe nvidia, I get "FATAL: module nvidia not found" type of message.

----------

## codergeek42

Did you re-emerge nvidia-kernel?

----------

## butters

 *desertstalker wrote:*   

> I compiles the new nitro and the vesfb-tng patch doesn't seem to work.  The display freezes with the garbled remains of the startup messages at the point that it normally cahnges to framebuffer mode.
> 
> The boot proceeds as if I wait a min or so I can reboot by hitting Ctrl Alt Del.
> 
> Any ideas?
> ...

 

I've been getting this with all 2.6.9-rc2 based kernels and vesa-tng, including nitro1, nitro3, and Mafteah2.  The problem is apparently to do with drivers/graphics/fbcon.c in the kernel, and not with vesa-tng.

2.6.9-rc1-nitro4 works perfectly with vesa-tng.

----------

## desertstalker

Ahh, thanks.

You don't happen to know a veda mode for 1400x1050-32@60 do you as this is the reason I use vesafb-tng?

----------

## Muso

 *butters wrote:*   

>  *desertstalker wrote:*   I compiles the new nitro and the vesfb-tng patch doesn't seem to work.  The display freezes with the garbled remains of the startup messages at the point that it normally cahnges to framebuffer mode.
> 
> The boot proceeds as if I wait a min or so I can reboot by hitting Ctrl Alt Del.
> 
> Any ideas?
> ...

 

I have no problems using them in my vanilla 2.6.9-rc2  kernel with the following patches...

9000-SuSE-117-writeback-lat.patch

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r3-2.6.9-rc2.patch

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9-rc2.patch

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch

config_hz.diff

Also ..... seppe ... might as well use the fbsplash designed for the 2.6.9-rc2 kernel ... grab it from here

----------

## asph

i get kernel panics when compiling random packages, switching back to rc1-nitro4

maybe it would be nice that you put the url to the single patches (something like con kolivas does) because it makes easier the job to remove some of the patches if don't need it or is causing problems  :Smile: 

----------

## den_RDC

 *desertstalker wrote:*   

> I compiles the new nitro and the vesfb-tng patch doesn't seem to work.  The display freezes with the garbled remains of the startup messages at the point that it normally cahnges to framebuffer mode.
> 
> The boot proceeds as if I wait a min or so I can reboot by hitting Ctrl Alt Del.
> 
> Any ideas?
> ...

 

I have exactly the same problem - everything still works, but at the point where my framebuffer should come op i get a few lost kernel lines and nothing more. Switched back to 2.6.9-rc1-nitro4   ..

Seppe : ge doet dat goed  :Wink: 

----------

## petrjanda

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

> Did you re-emerge nvidia-kernel?

 

Of course, many times.

----------

## Robin79

 *MetatronX99 wrote:*   

> http://home.comcast.net/~shaggy06/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3.tar.bz2
> 
> Works with the new 2.6.9-rc2-nitro3.

 

I cant get that one there seems no page there!!  And after emerging the latest nvidia-kernel i cant modprobe nvidia HELP!!!

----------

## sobers_2002

okay the kernel compiled fine here and seems to be working....then the nvidia thing also compiled from the link here.......but modprobe nvidia gives:-

FATAL: module nvidia.ko not found

however when i checked the modules directory it was present. what could be wrong???   :Question:   :Question: 

thnx in adv

Saurabh

----------

## technocdr

 :Sad: 

i compile nitro 3 but, the bootsplash doesn't work any more   :Crying or Very sad: 

some one know the way to get my bootsplash working ???,  some times my X crash!!! with this kernel, my nvidia module doesn't work too! 

i still work to make nitro 3 work, i the way that i want, please HELP ME!!!  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Moloch

 *sobers_2002 wrote:*   

> okay the kernel compiled fine here and seems to be working....then the nvidia thing also compiled from the link here.......but modprobe nvidia gives:-
> 
> FATAL: module nvidia.ko not found
> 
> however when i checked the modules directory it was present. what could be wrong???   
> ...

 

Make sure you are booting the kernel you think you are. uname -r matches in /lib/modules and most importantly. It matches your /usr/src/linux link. I know these are simple things, but I can't imagine any other reason it can't find nvidia.ko if it did compile ok.

----------

## MrGreen

Like i have got nitro3 to build but I get the same error have checked uname -r get

```
2.6.9-rc2-nitro3

```

tried link above for nvidia fix bad url...

help ......  :Laughing: 

----------

## technocdr

 *Quote:*   

> Make sure you are booting the kernel you think you are. uname -r matches in /lib/modules and most importantly. It matches your /usr/src/linux link. I know these are simple things, but I can't imagine any other reason it can't find nvidia.ko if it did compile ok.

 

i make the same thing but always i got the same error, but  don't try the new ebuild  nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3.ebuild , i hope may this work  :Exclamation:   :Crying or Very sad:   HOW i can get my BOOTSPLASH_ working????   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## GrayFox

Went back to 2.6.9-rc1-nitro4. I had 3 lockups in one hour...

I hope the next releast is more stable and includes fbsplash again.

After ck has dropped reiser4 support this patchset sems like a good alternative but the rc2 series lack some things like fbsplash.

----------

## technocdr

 *Quote:*   

> Went back to 2.6.9-rc1-nitro4. I had 3 lockups in one hour...
> 
> I hope the next releast is more stable and includes fbsplash again.
> 
> After ck has dropped reiser4 support this patchset sems like a good alternative but the rc2 series lack some things like fbsplash.

 

in this series you got the bootsplash ??? or fbsplash is the new bootsplash ??   :Sad:  [/code]

----------

## GrayFox

 *technocdr wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Went back to 2.6.9-rc1-nitro4. I had 3 lockups in one hour...
> 
> I hope the next releast is more stable and includes fbsplash again.
> 
> After ck has dropped reiser4 support this patchset sems like a good alternative but the rc2 series lack some things like fbsplash. 
> ...

 

With this older version I can have fbsplash that's the bootsplash of the newer kernel sources.

----------

## technocdr

how fbsplash work ?? did you have some howto ?? or configuration 

thnks

----------

## kleb

Hey Seppe,

I jumped into Nitro sources halfway in the game and I really am confused about the different nitro sources you've released.  Could you make a timeline of release history and a summary about each revision?

Thanks,

Kleb

(nitro is the snappiest kernel I've used so far)

----------

## Pink

 *kleb wrote:*   

> Hey Seppe,
> 
> I jumped into Nitro sources halfway in the game and I really am confused about the different nitro sources you've released.  Could you make a timeline of release history and a summary about each revision?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...

 

Each release name starts with the base kernel, then the nirto version (obviously in numerical order).

Thus, 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 is based on 2.6.9-rc2 and is the first nitro patchset for that kernel.

Next would be 2.6.9-rc2-nitro2 and so on.

Most of the recent nitro releases are on his website (see first post) and so you can see what is in each release easily. There are some of the early ones not on his site and a search of the forums may well pick those ones up.

Generally, they have been based on the ck patchset as a base patchset but the occasional one has included the Andrew Mortons mm patchset, again, a look at the release notes for each one will tell you what the patches include.

HTH

----------

## tatesworld

me too getting random lockups  with this kernel, sometimes even at boot

----------

## sobers_2002

 *Moloch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Make sure you are booting the kernel you think you are. uname -r matches in /lib/modules and most importantly. It matches your /usr/src/linux link. I know these are simple things, but I can't imagine any other reason it can't find nvidia.ko if it did compile ok.

 

had already checked those things........however maybe this might help......i have 2 directories in the /lib/modules.

```
2.6.9-rc2-nitro3 and 2.6.9-rc2-nitro3n
```

the uname -a corresponds to the second one.......but both have nvidia nywayz in their vid directory

----------

